# What di I need for a fuseable link



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

Had some trouble the other day a suspect my fuseable link. It a mess and something I have wanted to do since getting the truck 2 months ago.
What all do I need to replace it along with the battery cable. This is for a 95 Nissan Pickup King Cab 2.4


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a thread on another site that talks about how to find the fusible links and what the part numbers are through Nissan.

Fusible links - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

See if that covers what you need.


----------

